# natural square minitable



## Gruntilda (Feb 5, 2018)

Is this something you get from the store?  I seem to have one and I noticed I can't craft another one.  I don't remember seeing it for sale though.  Have I just been missing it?


----------



## cheri_j (Feb 5, 2018)

I believe that is part of your original camper furniture.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow, what a great question! This items was originally part of the RV set up. I assumed you could craft more or purchase it from the market place; however, when you look at this item in catalog there is nothing under the "Needed to Unlock" section under details. Normally it tells you that you can either craft the item or purchase from the market place. I guess there is no way to get more of these?

Edit to add: 
Oh weird, you CAN craft the car seats that came with the RV. How odd. Does anyone have additional information on this piece of furniture? It sort of looks like this might be the only thing you can't make more of, but that can't be right, can it?


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 5, 2018)

I am so glad you pointed out that it came with the camper!  I thought I was going crazy lol.  The wierd thing is that one of the cut scenes you see when the game is scrolling to get to another location has this piece of furniture with the green cloth and the lunch box on it (with KK's face on it).  And it looks like it is actually in a campsite and not in your camper van.


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 5, 2018)

Sometimes I'm so dense lol.  I just took it out of my camper and placed it in my outside camp with the lunch box on it.  Now I just wish I could craft another one!


----------

